# BMW is getting Boring



## cozia83 (Dec 24, 2007)

My husband and I test drove a 2005 325i with sport pack yesterday. While it was still awesome, I can't say I would trade my 2008 328i for it. The sport suspension felt really soft, the seats were too wide (no adjustable bolsters), and I thought the interior materials looked unrefined. Also, the controls looked like something from the 80's. And surprisingly, the interior felt more roomy than mine.

I can say that it felt smoother than mine, but mine is auto and we drove a manual. Compared to the RX-8, it's an extremely forgiving manual. Where the RX-8 mocks you for making a mistake, the bimmer says, "That's ok, I've got your back." Now I'm curious to compare an 08 manual to the 05.

I fell in love with the bimmer when riding in my friend's 325 xi (probably an 04 or around there). For some reason, this 05 that we drove felt really different from that one. But I doubt that the reason is just in the xi.


----------



## pigbat (Dec 7, 2006)

I've owned BMW's for 10+ years now, mostly 3 series. I still have my e36 and love the styling, driving, etc. I also had an e46 and then moved on to an e90. The e90 was a nice car but I actually decided to trade it in and go back to an e46. I love the Z4 but its really the only current BMW that jumps out at me.


----------



## Saintor (Dec 14, 2002)

> I thought the interior materials looked unrefined.


While I'll agree for leatherette, I can't say this for the dash. I prefer the dash texture of my E46 to my E90.

BTW, the manual on my E46 is no Honda, for sure. Much improved on the E90 particularly the clutch take-up.


----------



## cozia83 (Dec 24, 2007)

Saintor said:


> BTW, the manual on my E46 is no Honda, for sure. Much improved on the E90 particularly the clutch take-up.


RX-8 is Mazda, not Honda. :angel:


----------



## Saintor (Dec 14, 2002)

cozia83 said:


> RX-8 is Mazda, not Honda. :angel:


What is your point? :dunno: I mentionned Honda because they are often referred as the best gearbox and clutches.


----------



## cozia83 (Dec 24, 2007)

Saintor said:


> What is your point? :dunno: I mentionned Honda because they are often referred as the best gearbox and clutches.


Oh, in that case, I misinterpreted you. You were saying that Honda gearboxes are better than BMW, not the other way around. Right? Cuz I thought it was the other way around and that's why I pointed out the brand...My bad.


----------



## SilvrZHP (Aug 24, 2006)

Saintor said:


> While I'll agree for leatherette, I can't say this for the dash. I prefer the dash texture of my E46 to my E90.
> 
> BTW, the manual on my E46 is no Honda, for sure. Much improved on the E90 particularly the clutch take-up.


Yes it is a shame that BMW downgraded the interiors of the E90x in everyway over the E46. And so much attnetion has been put on the exterior looks of the cars (and it should be some ofthem are downright ugly) The E46 interior (and exterior) was close to perfection with center mounted window controls- perfect for those with manual trannys, driver centric bend in the dash board making controls tilt toward the driver, materials were MUCH better and it all just flowed as God intended. E9X is a complete makeover and in my mind is 180 degrees from the E46 and is not worthy of the "Ultimate DRIVING machine". And hwo doesn't hate the "two hump" design for the nav? Sure some of you like that- place mine in the console please. And those little bitty "bouncy" buttons for the radio whats up with that? While DRIVING you shouldnt have to "hunt and peck" those buttons! 
On the plus side I do like the temp HVAC dials over the E46 they are simple easy and effective. And LARGE.

New BMW interiors dont have the luxury of Lexus, the technical Germanic perfection of the new Audis and even "plasticky" Mercedes interiors are looking at least as nice now as BMW's.

Everyone from jaded auto jounalists (Georg Karcher from Britains CAR magazine sums it every time he reviews a new BMW- "For the money it should just look more special in here") to BMW enthusiasts such as us are pretty much in agreement on this subject.


----------



## rama_e (Apr 24, 2007)

I've owned a lot of VWs over the years and the '07 525 is my second bimmer after an '03 325i (great car) but I love my wife's new GTI compared to my 5'er. I've had lots of issues with it since I've acquired it in Oct '06.


----------



## Chris90 (Apr 7, 2003)

cozia83 said:


> Compared to the RX-8, it's an extremely forgiving manual. Where the RX-8 mocks you for making a mistake, the bimmer says, "That's ok, I've got your back." Now I'm curious to compare an 08 manual to the 05.


I prefer the Getrag 5 speed manuals (like that '05 325i) to my 330's ZF 6 speed, it was less crunchy, and although it didn't like to be rushed, it was a more pleasant feeling shifter.


----------



## e36m34life (Mar 4, 2008)

I dont know what you guys are talking about, I recently sat in a 335i coupe at the auto show, and to me, I cant even describe the words how I felt when I sat in the car, the color was a very light cream/beige, and usually I hate that, but the feeling overpowered the looks. It just felt right sitting in there, the qaulity and feel of everything from the steering wheel to the buttons was top notch.

But then again, im 18 so I can see how older folks such as yourselfs can not appreciate the new BMW's, they are very exciting to me, you guys should go buy some automatic Mercedes, im sure those will "excite" you older folks more, leave the bimmers to us youngins'.


----------



## AzNMpower32 (Oct 23, 2005)

e36m34life said:


> But then again, im 18 so I can see how older folks such as yourselfs can not appreciate the new BMW's, they are very exciting to me, you guys should go buy some automatic Mercedes, im sure those will "excite" you older folks more, leave the bimmers to us youngins'.


Hush. Some of us just have better taste!  (jk of course)

I'm only 19. Admittedly though, my taste is more like 45 years old. I see beyond "six-piston calipers" and "cool-looking angel eyes".

Funny thing: a couple weekends ago, 4 of us had a good get together during their spring break. After lunch, they wanted to go to the dealership to look at the new BMWs, so I went along with them (I know the dealership like the back of my hand) giving them a tour of the inventory. They spent like, 45 minutes squabbling over the looks and colours of the 135i. I just stood back and


----------



## cozia83 (Dec 24, 2007)

SilvrZHP said:


> "For the money it should just look more special in here"


I sincerely hope that doesn't mean brining on the chrome. I HATE chrome.


----------



## oneon3putts (Nov 10, 2006)

SilvrZHP said:


> As a 4 time customer and a Z4MC owner (which is NOT boring) I went to my dealership to check out the new 1er yesterday, I was struck by how the showroom was full of new M3's, a 6 series covertable, an Alpina B7 7 series, the new 1 and how much there was nothing there with the "gotta have it" factor for me.
> I remember first seein the E46 M3 years ago- I wanted it NOW! And later when they freshened it up with the CSL package (I still want one of those). The 330i ZHP that my wife drives is just sublimely perfect- great looks and smooth as butter. The E46 M3 will look great forever IMO.
> But other than the AW 6 convertable- nice car but still 93k there was nothing there that stirred me at all.
> Even the M5- it was "nice" but nothing that I would stretch my checkbook for.
> ...


This post reminds me of a quote that I heard once:

"Inevitability, when you move ahead, you leave some behind..."


----------



## SilvrZHP (Aug 24, 2006)

oneon3putts said:


> This post reminds me of a quote that I heard once:
> 
> "Inevitability, when you move ahead, you leave some behind..."


LOL maybe true but we will see how sales are going forward as everyone gets better


----------



## myfbforumname (Jan 25, 2010)

> I guess what you guys are missing is that BMW builds what the market demands, and the market seems to demand a movement toward luxury and refinement, coupled with the same underlying sporty characteristics..


Should that be what they're doing, they're doing a rather bad job. The interior is lagging. The new Buicks have a nicer interior than a E9x. BMW seems to be puzzled by what a center console is. They're so awestruck by having a single piece of trim go from the passenger side of the car to the steering wheel that they've lost track of what makes for a usable interior.

Having some shade for your NAV is great, but do the engineers live in the Mohave desert or something? Have an older car? Forget adding any aftermarket navigation. The only place available to put any controls is the small V section behind the shifter.

Forget comparing it to Audi, have a long look at the inside of a GTI. Much nicer quality of materials for a lot less. Also, what the heck is with that AC unit. Not the easiest to control at all.

To boot, the fuel economy is lagging. There's no reason why a 328 variant should have fuel economy that is so much less than an A4 that is sporting Quattro.


----------



## thebmw (Oct 19, 2006)

Saintor said:


> Funny that most car reviewers think differently.
> http://www.caranddriver.com/content/download/82839/1050110/version/1/file/greatfor38_fin.pdf
> 
> Don't use your lastest envy to bash BMW. But indeed, competition is good.


Regardless of the thread or your point, Car and Driver editors/writers are self professed, unashamed BMW fanboys.


----------



## need4speed (May 26, 2006)

I have owned an e46 330 and a e93 335 both stick shifts and verts. The 330 is more tossable and feels much lighter, which of course it is. You have to rev it through the gears and hit them all just right to get the max power from that motor in a smooth way. Even in daily driving. Running it through the gears feels more interactive. In the 335 you can do it that way, but I have to keep myself from being lazy and just hitting the gas, no need to down shift or hit the gears just right, it has enough torque to make up for your mistakes(or lazyness) and take off no matter what gear you are in. That is the biggest difference to me in driving the cars. The interiors seem similar to me, prehaps a but higher quality in the e46. However, the e93 has a metal roof, a better L7 sound system, the thumb drive direct connection and lots more power, for when I am not feeling lazy and want to run it through the gears. Over all I like the e93 much better. That said the e46 is still a great car. So great in fact my wife decided she would rather have it than the 1 year old G35 she had.
I think that it is not so much BMW has come back to the pack as it is the pack has caught up with BMW. From the late 80's until about the early 2000's no one else really made a car like BMW. I can't think of one direct competator from those days that would be close to the BMW driving experience. Now I can think of several It was and still is the benchmark for other premium auto makers. Just 10 years ago Infiniti and Acura were not drivers cars, Caddillac was a sad joke and Audi was no where near where they are. The competition has gotten much, much better. BMW does not look as good in comparison as it did 10-15 years ago. All in all however, I can't think of a car in this class/price range I would rather have. N4S


----------



## peripherique (Jan 18, 2009)

Jalli said:


> Yet another thread where a bunch of old three series owners get together to bitch and moan...(sorry but I just had to say that)
> 
> I have never understood the purpose of these threads, as it is eminently clear that no one at BMW is listening to you guys, and nor should they. For every thread like this, there is usually one that shows up a couple days later bemoaning the harsh ride and lack of tech "goodies".
> I guess what you guys are missing is that BMW builds what the market demands, and the market seems to demand a movement toward luxury and refinement, coupled with the same underlying sporty characteristics..
> ...


+1 :thumbup: If the new BMW's don't appeal to you then buy something else. :bawling:


----------



## TRS550 (Jan 2, 2010)

OTOH......

When Chris Bangle redesigned the 7 series back in 2003, I loved it. I thought it freshened the design from a classice, yet a bit stodgy E38 and yes it took customers where they didn't want to go but it has been a success. Then came the E60 5'er. From the first time I saw an E60 I knew it would be my next car. Yes the E39 was an awesome looking car but time marches on. Designs have to be freshened and updated and yes sometimes overhauled, in order to increase market share and sales. Chris Bangle did that and in my opinion did an awesome job.

But now even those designes need an update. So out comes the F01 7 and now the F10 5. And the designers chose to implement some of the softer curves of the E38 into the F01 and the E39 into the F10. But recognize that the present designs (which are getting rave reviews) could not have happened without Bangles bold step forward back in 2003. 

There are those who think every car should still look like an E30 or even a 2002. Sorry guys....they were great looking cars for their time, but their time is long gone.


----------



## TerraPhantm (Nov 22, 2004)

I don't know, every time I look at the headlights on a prefacelift E65, I want to gouge my eyes out. The facelift looked much better imo, but it still doesn't have that classic look the E38 had.

E60.. I liked it when I was a kid, but now I really don't think it has anything on the E39 as far as style is concerned; especially if you're looking at an M-Tech E39


----------



## thebmw (Oct 19, 2006)

This thread is really analogous to the classic car vs. modern car debate. Some people love their classic cars state "they don't make 'em like they used to" and others get excited about the latest and freshest advances, technology, and designs.


----------

